# MMA Forum Graphics Grand Prix



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

So everyone has been eager for a contest so Im gonna try a new format. This will be one on one contests with the winners advancing, there will only be 8 spots (since I doubt we'll get 16) Each round will consist of 2 diffrent sigs made of 2 assigned fighters, match ups and assigned fighters will be randomly set. When you sign up you will also be required to nominate 2 fighters that may be assigned to any 2 competitors, No repeats please. (you may not get your fighters). You will have 5 days to prepare your sigs and then voting will be up for 2 days. Matches and assigned fighters will be up shortly after we get filled up. Finals will be 3 sig deal with longer prep and voting times.

Prize will be 50,000 points.

Signed up.

1.Toxic
2.chuck8807
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.

Fighters:
1.Tank Abott, 
2.Jeff Monson,
3.Carlos Condit
4.Mayhem Miller
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.
16.


----------



## chuck8807 (Apr 8, 2007)

im in 

fighters
Carlos Condit
Mayhem Miller


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Chuck you have been added, keep an eye on the thread, everyone was so pumped for a contest so Im hoping this fills up fast.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

The mods are already talking about this, and will handle it. Quite the coincidence though.


----------

